# اجهزة الرؤيه الليلية



## المخترعmhn (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اين تباع اجهزة الرؤيه الليليه في مصر وما هو سعرها تقريبا وكل من يعرف معلومه عن طرق الحصول عليها ارجو الافاده وله الشكر


----------



## mero1x (23 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز

الاجهزة دى مش هتلاقيها فى مصر متتعبش نفسك لأنى دورت قبل كدا
الاجهزة دى ممكن تجبها من امريكا او اوروبا بس للأسف ممنوع دخولها مصر لأنها مقتصرة على وحدات خاصة فى الجيش والشرطة
وعن اسعارها فتبدأ من 175 دولار الى 7000 دولار
وعموماً انا جبت جهاز من امريكا والحمد لله جبت تصريح ودخلتة مصر 
بس للأسف مشهتعرف تجيب التصريح دة 

لمزيد من المعلومات 
0127687466


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات*
مبروووووووووووك​


----------



## المخترعmhn (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا الاخ الكريم ولكن اريد التفاصيل لو ممكن 0167367467


----------



## tl01001 (19 أبريل 2010)

لا تبحث عنها أخي ان وجدوها عندك سوف يدخلونك السجن


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (19 أبريل 2010)

من ماذا تتكون ؟؟

هل ممكن ان نحاكي طريقة تصنيعهآ ؟؟

يا حبذآ ..

مودتي

ملاعب الأسنة ’’


----------



## المخترعmhn (22 أبريل 2010)

يتكون من نظام بصري مثل الموجود في كاميرات الفيديو له حساسيه على التقاط الاشعه التحت الحمراء التي لا تراها العين


----------



## *ahed* (30 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## المجبري جالو (30 يناير 2011)

_لا تعليق للسلم_


----------



## alsaneyousef (31 يناير 2011)

*كيف تعمل أجهزة الرؤية الليلية *




<LI dir=rtl>*بواسطة نظام عدسات شبيه بعدسات كاميرا الفيديو يعمل على تجميع الاشعة تحت الحمراء المنبعثة من الاجسام.* 
<LI dir=rtl>*الاشعة الحمراء المجمعة تسقط على مصفوفة من المجسات الحساسة للاشعة تحت الحمراء تعمل على رسم خريطة حرارية للجسم تسمى thermogram.* 
<LI dir=rtl>*تقوم اجهزة اكترونية بتحويل الصورة الحرارية thermogram إلى نبضات الكترونية.* 
<LI dir=rtl>*تقوم وحدة معالجة الاشارة signal-processing unit بترجمة الصورة الحرارية المأخوذة من المجسات إلى معلومات لتعرض على الشاشة.* 
*ترسل وحدة معالجة الاشارة signal-processing unit المعلومات إلى الشاشة على شكل مناطق ملونة تعكس درجات الحرارة وجميع المعلومات المجمعة تكون الصورة.* 
*



*​*هناك نوعان من اجهزة الرؤية الليلية أحدهما يعمل عند درجة حرارة الغرفة ويعرف باسم Un-cooled وبامكانه رصد فروقات في درجة الحرارة تصل إلى 0.2 درجة مئوية وهو اكثر انتشاراً. والنوع الاخر يعمل تحت درجات حرارة أقل من درجة حرارة الغرفة وذلك بتبريده ويعرف باسم Cryogenically cooled وهو مرفع الثمن وبامكانه رصد فروقات في درجة الحرارة تصل إلى 0.1 درجة مئوية ولمسافات تصل إلى 300 متر.*
*يوضح الشكل التالي درجة وضوح الرؤية في ثلاث حالات مختلفة (من اليمين) رؤية بواسطة ضوء النهار وتليها صورة للرؤية الليلية بواسطة مصابيح السيارة ويليها صورة ليلية بستخدام كاميرا تعمل بالاشعة تحت الحمراء الحرارية.*
*



**



**



**الرؤية في ضوء النهار**الرؤية في الليل*
*الرؤية باستخدام الاشعة تحت الحمراء الحرارية*​ ​*أنواع اجهزة الرؤية الليلية *
*يمكن تقسيم اجهزة الرؤية الليلية إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي:*
*التلسكوب Scopes وهي الاجهزة التي تثبت على الاسلحة لاصابة الاهداف الليلية أو التي تحمل باليد للانتقال من الرؤية الليلية إلى الرؤية الطبيعية.*
*المنظار Goggles وهي في الغالب ما تثبت على الرأس وتستخدم للتجول بواسطتها خلال الليل.*
*الكاميرا Cameras وهي تشبه كاميرا الفيديو التقليدية ولكن تعتمد على التصوير بواسطة الاشعة تحت الحمراء وتستخدف في طائرات الهيلوكوبتر أو مراقبة الابنية.*
*التلسكوب Scopes**المنظار Goggles**



**



*[SIZE=-1]*DARK INVADER Multi-purpose Pocketscope*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*DARK INVADER Night-vision Goggles 4501*[/SIZE]

*الكاميرا Cameras*
*



*
[SIZE=-1]*Stealth 301 Series Day/Night Video Camera*[/SIZE]​ 
*استخدامات اجهزة الرؤية الليلية *
*للاجهزة الرؤية الليلية العديد من التطبيقات مثل التطبيقات في المجالات العسكرية وفي الابحاث الجنائية وفي رحلات الصيد الليلية وفي البحث عن الاشياء المفقودة وفي التسلية وفي انظمة الحماية والمراقبة. وتجدر الاشارة إلى أن أول وأهم تطبيقات اجهزة الرؤية الليلية هي الاستخدامات العسكرية في التجسس على تحركات الخصم ومعداته في اثناء الليل، كما يستخدمه رجال الاعمل في مراقبة ابنيتهم من اللصوص والمعتدين. كما يستحدمه رجال التحريات الجنائية في دراسة تحركات اللصوص من الاثار الحرارية التي تركتها اقدامهم على الأرض وتحديد فترة الاعتداء ومتابعة المسروقات وغيره.... *


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بورك فيكم جميعآ​


----------



## aggab192004 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على ها المجهود


----------



## aggab192004 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على ها المجهود


----------

